# EE-Comp Exam



## rjmaster19 (Apr 26, 2010)

Since there is always so little info about the EE-comp exam, I'll share my thoughts while it’s still relatively fresh in my mind.

First off here are the books that I used to study.

-NEECS Sample Exam

-PPI Electrical-Comp Package

-Schaum’s Computer Architecture (ISBN: 0-07-136207-X)

-Schaum’s Computer Networking (ISBN: 0-07-136285-1)

-Electrical Engineering Dictionary

Obviously the NEECS exam was the closest to the real thing, without getting specific; I was surprised that there were several questions with the same diagrams. Now you're thinking that it’s the same problem with a twist, but nope, it’s the same diagram but a completely different problem. So that’s one thing I would be aware of. When you take the sample exam, don't just try to understand the stated problem, try to understand the topic. I know that sounds vague, but the exam topics are quite varied.

After reviewing the NEECS exam problems I realized that there were several problems where I wasn't familiar at all with the terms used. So I ended up printing out about 200 pages of Wikipedia articles detailing those subjects. If I have to take the test again, I would definitely take my binder of wiki notes. However, it wasn't quite as much help as I thought it would be, it may have helped on 1-2 questions.

I was pretty disappointed in the PPI material before the test. I felt that the EERM, was not in depth, and didn't cover enough topics. The computer architecture section is 3 pages, but according to the test specifications Comp Arch is 35% of the test!! However, after taking the test I've softened a bit on that. The book actually was a good place to start reviewing material. If you can spend the money just get it, you get a decent deal on the whole package. However, if money is tight I would recommend to just get the PPI sample exam. I would NOT recommend the PPI exam cafe. The questions aren't anything like the test; it’s more like a review of concepts. I like that I can work on them from any where (even my phone). But if you're looking to practice exam problems, it’s not worth it.

The two Schaums' books are DEFinitely worth it. Almost everyone who has taken the test recommends these two books. The Networking book is just jammed packed with info. I wouldn't want to learn those topics from scratch using this book, but it’s a great review and reference. The Comp Arch book is a great review of the topic. The sample problems are a good review of the subject material, but are unlike the exam questions.

The EE dictionary was really invaluable. I had enough time to re-check all of my answers on the test. If on the re-check I was unclear about a word or vague on my understanding of it, I looked it up in the EE dictionary. This book saved my ass on at least 5 questions! I found it online at: http://timeanhalfelectrical.blogspot.com/

The rest of the books are books I had left over from school. I wouldn't really recommend going out and buying those specific books, just get some decent text books that cover the material in those books. Specifically, logic design with VHDL, software life cycle, software development/testing.

Again the NEECS sample exam really sets the tone for how the exam will be. But don't expect the same problems; I did, in retrospect I was being hopeful that it was all laid out for me.

Here are some other general tips:

* The problems on this test are more knowledge based than analysis based. If you’re good at circuits, you can stare at a circuit problem and mush your way through it. If you don’t know what rate-monotonic means you will never figure it out by starring at it. (Mr. NEECS forum officer: this is a question off the sample exam!, I'm not revealing exam info, please don't invalidate my test 

* A lot of people say if you bring too many references you’ll spend all your time flipping pages. That’s true, if you’re an idiot. I had approximately 8 books, and if I take it again, I’m bringing more reference materials. Here was my plan. If I came across a question where I knew approximately where it was located, I looked it up. If I didn’t feel comfortable with any of the answers I flagged it and came back to it at the end. Sure I spent time flipping pages, but I also found a lot of answers.

* I saw a girl with what looked like those European shopping carts, short and about 3 feet deep, and it was FILLED to the top with books. That might be excessive (and embarrassing), but would it hurt if you got even one more question because of it?

* Be familiar with your references. I didn’t read every page of my books before hand. But if it was a VHDL question I knew which of my books had the most comprehensive, easy to access section on VHDL. Also, become one with the index. Love the index. Practice the alphabet. (I’m sort of dyslexic, so yes, I practiced the alphabet (but I did it with my kid, so get a kid and it won’t feel weird))

* Like I said, I had time to double check all my questions. I’m a fairly fast reader, but I think for this test, most people would have enough time to go back and re-check all the questions (AM &amp; PM). Just be aware that it’s mentally exhausting to do this.

*

Of course I may have failed this test, and you may want to do the opposite of these tips!!

R


----------



## CalcMan (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks for the info, I'd be curious to know how you did, good luck


----------



## rjmaster19 (Jun 24, 2010)

Yup! I got an 84.


----------



## harvey (Jun 25, 2010)

RJMaster,

Congrats. that a very good score. Looks like you only mised less than 10 or so. Any other advice ?

Thank you,


----------



## harvey (Jul 5, 2010)

Any one reveiwing shuam's intro to digital design ?


----------



## speedyox (Jul 7, 2010)

harvey said:


> Any one reveiwing shuam's intro to digital design ?


I don't have it. I do digital design at work and have several full-sized texts.


----------



## Tammy-IIT (Jul 9, 2010)

rjmaster19 said:


> Since there is always so little info about the EE-comp exam, I'll share my thoughts while it’s still relatively fresh in my mind.
> First off here are the books that I used to study.
> 
> -NEECS Sample Exam
> ...



Well, that was a long process. My hat off to you. I know many people are slow reader, so it may not be the best way to go. I am one of those people who use every minute of the exam. The easier way is to take seminars that help pinpoint where to study and has gauranted pass. Most of Irvine Institute of Technologies pass the exam the first time with less stress. The website is www.irvineinstitute.org. The classes are starting soon for the next exam. Just a thought from the sideline, incase you have any friend who is thinking about taking the exam.


----------



## Tammy-IIT (Jul 9, 2010)

rjmaster19 said:


> Since there is always so little info about the EE-comp exam, I'll share my thoughts while it’s still relatively fresh in my mind.
> First off here are the books that I used to study.
> 
> -NEECS Sample Exam
> ...



Well, that was a long process. My hat off to you. I know many people are slow reader, so it may not be the best way to go. I am one of those people who use every minute of the exam. The easier way is to take seminars that help pinpoint where to study and has gauranted pass. Most of Irvine Institute of Technologies pass the exam the first time with less stress. The website is www.irvineinstitute.org. The classes are starting soon for the next exam. Just a thought from the sideline, incase you have any friend who is thinking about taking the exam.


----------



## billymac00 (Jul 12, 2010)

from Tammy post, the website at end should be Irvine Institute I believe.


----------



## DS58 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm taking the Electrical-Computer test Oct 2011 and thought I would post my study info before the test as I probably won't be in the mood to worry about it after! I have found this site so very helpful - there is really not much out there regarding the test other than the tips from this board. I took to heart the recommendations to review the NCEES sample questions. Any topics that didn't seem to be in the books I had, I went after more references. I probably have too many, but if I have to take it again it will cost a lot of $$ as well as BS&amp;T, so I'd rather have too many references. Here's my list:


Index of Indexes

Computer Engineering Reference Manual for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam (ECRM)

Computer Engineering Practice Problems for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam (ECPP)

Computer Engineering Sample Exam for the Electrical and Computer PE Exam (ECSX)

NCEES Computer Sample Questions and Solutions (NCPEEC)

Fundamentals of Electrical Engineering by Bobrow

Fundamentals of Electrical Engineering I by Don Johnson (pdf open license)

Digital Design Principles and Practices by John F. Wakerly

Computer architecture: a quantitative approach 4E by John L. Hennessy, David A. Patterson

Appendices for Computer architecture: a quantitative approach 4E (not in book)

Schaum's Computer Architecture

Introduction to Embedded Systems - Lee &amp; Seshia (pdf can be downloaded free; paperback very reasonable on Lulu)

Operating Systems and Middleware: Max Hailperin (pdf open license)

Schaum's Operating Systems

Computer Networks by Andrew S. Tanenbaum

Schaum's Networks

Comprehensive Dictionary of Electrical Engineering by Phillip A. Laplante

Upgrading and Repairing PCs

Dictionary of Computer and Internet Terms

*Object-Oriented and Classical Software Engineering* by Stephen R. Schach

FE Reference - just because I'm familiar with it and in case there is an eng econ question

Miscellaneous articles printed from the internet, including tutorials on VHDL and Verilog


I should say I graduated an entire generation ago so I had to build my references from scratch - nothing left from my schooldays. In refreshing the areas I was fuzzy on, I found the MIT Open Courseware very helpful. Also there are a lot of books out there with open pdf licenses. Many can be freely printed (check the license).

I plan to comment after the test on whether I felt my references were adequate, or maybe over the top 

Anyone else out there taking the EE-Computer PE?


----------



## DS58 (Nov 4, 2011)

A follow-up for future computer engineering test-takers:

I also took a bound book of tutorial (homework) questions and answers from the MIT OpenCourseware class 6.004 on Computation Structures, because I had worked problems in it and knew I could find them pretty quickly if needed. So that was 23 books. There was some overlap in my references but every time I thought of leaving one behind, I realized it had a section I needed that the others didn't. For instance, the Operating Systems book by Hailperin had a great chapter on Security, the Fundamentals book by Johnson was my best digital communications reference, and the Embedded Systems book by Lee had lots of great info on real-time systems.

All in all, I used 17 of these, I think (memory is fading fast), and the ones I didn't I very well could have.

Thank you Engineerboards.com and previous posters for being a great help in figuring this out. Even if I have to take it again, this was the way to go.


----------

